# Couleur iPhone 12 Mini



## lami4089 (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Les différentes couleurs proposées des iPhones 12 mini sont toutes belles.
Qu'elle couleur me conseillez vous pour mon prochain achat iPhone 12 Mini et destiné pour un Mec  ?

Merci


----------



## formoulain (14 Janvier 2021)

difficile de choisir..... ma femme a un iphone 12 blanc, mes fils un iphone XR  noir et rouge.  Sans sexisme aucun, je dirai que le blanc et le vert sont plutôt pour les femmes. Le noir est une couleur classique , le rouge correspond bien au caractère trempé  de mon fils. Le mien sera bleu car je trouve la couleur très réussie. Bref, très difficile de répondre !!


----------



## MrTom (14 Janvier 2021)

Hello,


formoulain a dit:


> Sans sexisme aucun, je dirai que le blanc et le vert sont plutôt pour les femmes


J'ai un blanc et je ne suis pas une femme !


----------



## formoulain (14 Janvier 2021)

Ah mince, J’espère que je ne t'ai pas vexé !


----------



## MrTom (14 Janvier 2021)

formoulain a dit:


> Ah mince, J’espère que je ne t'ai pas vexé !


Bien spur que non ! Mais le rose n'est pas pour les filles et le bleu pour les garçons ! L'important c'est de prendre la couleur qui nous plait le plus !


----------



## iDanGener (14 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un blanc et je ne suis pas une femme !


Hahaha... je n’ai pas (encore) de iPhone 12, mais j’irais fort probablement pour le blanc, malgré une testostérone au top (mettons)  .

Concernant le  « rouge »,  sur le 12 non mini certains se sont plaints de zones plus proches du rose que du rouge; je ne sais pas si c’est la même chose avec le mini.

Mais cette question, @lami4089 est étrange; s’il y avait une unique réponse, Apple ne proposerait qu’une couleur.


----------



## lami4089 (14 Janvier 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Mais cette question, @lami4089 est étrange; s’il y avait une unique réponse, Apple ne proposerait qu’une couleur.


Bah, je voulais avoir vos avis sur les couleurs : celle qui est la plus répandu pour faciliter mon choix.
Pour moi j'hésite entre 4 couleurs (le rouge est exclu de ma liste) et à priori le blanc sort du lot.
Le noir n'est pas très foncé ? le vert est-il le même que sur les iPhones 11 ? et la couleur bleu je la trouve très foncé aussi


----------



## JChris64 (14 Janvier 2021)

perso, j'ai pris le bleu que je trouve très joli. Mais je viens de recevoir ma coque aujourd'hui (bleue également) et j'en suis ravi!
le bleu de la coque est plus foncé que le dos de l'iphone mais, finalement j'aime car je préfère le silicone au plastique rigide de la transparente que j'avais (et en plus j'ai l'aimant sur la coque, parfait pour le chargeur magsafe)


----------



## iDanGener (15 Janvier 2021)

lami4089 a dit:


> Bah, je voulais avoir vos avis sur les couleurs : celle qui est la plus répandu pour faciliter mon choix.
> Pour moi j'hésite entre 4 couleurs (le rouge est exclu de ma liste) et à priori le blanc sort du lot.
> Le noir n'est pas très foncé ? le vert est-il le même que sur les iPhones 11 ? et la couleur bleu je la trouve très foncé aussi


Rebonjour,
Ce que tu disais dans ton premier message est vrai; les couleurs elles sont toutes belles.  Même le rouge, que certains disaient tirer sur le rose sur certaine partie de l'appareil, me plait, bien que je le trouve plus proche du orange que du rouge ou du rose. Ceci dit, il faut peut-être aller les voir en vrai et non se contenter des photos ou vidéos, même si notre écran est bien calibré, car on ne sais pas comment (avec filtre?) ces photos et vidéos ont été réalisées. Comme je suis un peu sadique , je laisse ici une vidéo concernant le iPhone 12 pour faire croître ton envie de l'avoir en main.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryUplITRL-4
Bonne réflexion lami4089.


----------



## Nathan008 (15 Janvier 2021)

Il n'y a pas plus subjectif comme question... J'aurais tendance à dire de prendre le noir car c'est la couleur la plus neutre qui soit et il sera donc plus facile de le revendre qu'un vert ou même un rouge par exemple !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Toutes les couleurs sont très belle


----------



## augusterre (28 Janvier 2021)

lami4089 a dit:


> Bah, je voulais avoir vos avis sur les couleurs : celle qui est la plus répandu pour faciliter mon choix.
> Pour moi j'hésite entre 4 couleurs (le rouge est exclu de ma liste) et à priori le blanc sort du lot.
> Le noir n'est pas très foncé ? le vert est-il le même que sur les iPhones 11 ? et la couleur bleu je la trouve très foncé aussi


Le vert est plus clair que sur le 11, le bleu est pas mal (tu sais, regarde des vidéos pour voir), au début je pensais que le blanc était un peu écru mais il est parfaitement blanc donc pas mal, et je trouve le noir un peu classique. Je partirais sur le blanc ou le bleu.


----------



## augusterre (27 Avril 2021)

linklegende5 a dit:


> Moi se sera un bleu à moins que l'iphone 13 mini sorte en doré comme le pro la cela m'intéressera


Je ne pense pas qu'il sorte en doré. D'autant plus qu'Apple va supprimer le format mini pour l'iPhone 14 ou 15 car le 12 mini ne représente que 10% des ventes d'iPhone 12.


----------



## Daniel22 (27 Avril 2021)

linklegende5 a dit:


> Existe t'il une coque avec batterie rechargeable intégré pour iphone 12 mini ? Cordialement



Non malheureusement, j’attend de voir si Apple sort une batterie externe magsafe pour les iPhones 12


----------



## augusterre (27 Avril 2021)

linklegende5 a dit:


> Je sais pas j'avais lu une rumeur comme quoi yaurais un coloris doré pour le 13 mini mais je préfère le bleu pacifique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça semble être plutôt vrai... si c'est le cas en septembre saute sur l'occasion alors !


----------



## augusterre (27 Avril 2021)

linklegende5 a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis super content qu'ils en font un mini doré j'espère qu'il sera comme le doré du 12 pro la cela ferait un vrai beau mini, parcontre si c'est du doré mate la sa le fera moins
> 
> Parcontre il prédise que le 13 mini sera plus épais pour une plus grosse batterie, cela parcontre cela me fait un peu chié qu'il soit plus épais :/


Rien n'est prouvé encore.

Par contre dommage pour l'épaisseur effectivement.


----------



## ibabar (28 Avril 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Apple va supprimer le format mini pour l'iPhone 14 ou 15


Tiens, on a Ming Chi Kuo sur le forum de MacGé


----------

